# Is this glitter ink? If not what is it?



## BlackLegends (Aug 14, 2007)

The designs are in a slide show on the left side of the page. Ive never used glitter inks before and Im wondering if I can get these type of results using glitter ink. thanks

MySpace.com - VNJ DESIGNS - 30 - Female - ATLANTA, Georgia - www.myspace.com/vnjdesigns


----------



## Porter (Jul 8, 2007)

looks like vinyl to me


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I've never used glitter ink, so I'm not actually sure what it looks like. That said, I'm guessing that's not glitter ink: it seems likely that whatever they used to decorate the shirts would be the same as what they used to decorate the shoes, and printing the shoes with ink would be very difficult.

My guess is that it's glitter flock cut with a plotter. You can apply flock with a heat press and a cutter, or via the screenprinting process (although if I was doing shoes I wouldn't want to screenprint them).

It's possible glitter ink would give you similar results for the shirts, I'm not sure sorry.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

looks like pearlescent ink. Wilflex carries it as well as Rutland and Union I believe


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have some glitter heatpress vinyl that looks just like those pics. There are some interesting color combos in the pics which tend to move me towards a glitter paint and stencil syatem. The simple shirt designs in one color could be glitter vinyl. Do note the large logo on the curtain...may be way large for vinyl.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I have some glitter heatpress vinyl that looks just like those pics. There are some interesting color combos in the pics which tend to move me towards a glitter paint and stencil syatem. The simple shirt designs in one color could be glitter vinyl. Do note the large logo on the curtain...may be way large for vinyl.


The one that gets me is the blue hat and shoes that has a continuous design printed from the bill of the hat to the panels. Neither process would be easy to use for that. I don't think that the curtain rules vinyl out...they do vehicle wraps with the same machine right? I'm not sure how you would bond it to the fabric, but where there's a will, theres a way.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

tim3560 said:


> The one that gets me is the blue hat and shoes that has a continuous design printed from the bill of the hat to the panels. Neither process would be easy to use for that. I don't think that the curtain rules vinyl out...they do vehicle wraps with the same machine right? I'm not sure how you would bond it to the fabric, but where there's a will, theres a way.


I was actually thinking about heatpress glitter vinyl and the size limitations. There certainly is a glitter sign vinyl out there but it really doesnt have that glitter texture that some of those pics show.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I was actually thinking about heatpress glitter vinyl and the size limitations. There certainly is a glitter sign vinyl out there but it really doesnt have that glitter texture that some of those pics show.


What are you talking about? I have a 6 foot by 4 foot heat press in my basement. you don't? lol


----------



## BlackLegends (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd like to thank everybody in the forum for their feedback. I emailed her asking what kind of material she's using but got not reply. I guess I'll try a few things and see what kind of results I get. Im leaning towards the vinyl because Im assuming it would be next to impossible to screen print on the shoes the way she does. 

Once again thanks to everyone who offered a helping hand.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Let me know if you figure out how she did the blue hat as well. I'd love to know.


----------



## billy bob (Dec 12, 2007)

How big can you make the glitter heat press vinal cut outs,i have some circul and rectangle shapes i need glittered

do u have a link for that glitter vinyl.that looks as good as the mini movie from the my space

what has the glitter texture???

1.what is the diffrences,between glitter heat press vinyl,and glitter flock?
2.would a suma cutter be usefull to cut these,can anything cut your,own logos,what are size restrictions?


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

Do you think its actually ink or a glue thats applied and then they sprinkle the actual glitter on top before it dries then shake the rest off?


----------



## broke1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

sg613 said:


> Do you think its actually ink or a glue thats applied and then they sprinkle the actual glitter on top before it dries then shake the rest off?


THESHOES ARE PROBABLY DONE BY APPLYING A GLUE OR CLEAR GEL AND THE FLAKES ARE SPRINKLED ON AFTER ALSO CALLED "SALT GLITTER" I'VE DONE THIS ON PRODUCTION RUNS FOR HUNDREDS OF SHIRTS.THE SHIRTS AND OTHER APPAREL CAN BE DONE THE SAME WAY OR BY USING A SPECIAL GLITTER CARRIER .IT DIVES INTO THE FABRICDURING CURE LEAVING THE GLITTER FLAKES EXPOSED MAKING THEM MUCH SHINIER THAN YOUR STOCK GLITTER INKS.THIS PROCESS IS NOT FOR THE BEGINNER THOUGH.


----------



## billy bob (Dec 12, 2007)

when apllying the clear glue,is that done free hand?


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

I would assume so. I saw a company that actually provide some simple glitter kits. I think it was Jones Tones. Ez Screenprint sells it I believe. Maybe you can get it at an arts & crafts store as well.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

...if I'm not to late to chip in.  

I think the glitter used in the lead post sample could be both, either glitter material or ink, hard to see...need to touch and smell it.  to know for sure.

but here are samples of both.










*The Phat Baby is GLITTER Material.*

*-------*next












*Above is screen printed GLITTER INK.*


both are extremely sparkly under good lighting etc.. 


hope this helps trying to figure out the glitter stuff.


:


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

That has to be one of the busiest shirts I have ever seen. WOW!


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey Billy Bob. Try Loomis Art Store on Bank St. I think its near the 417 and Bank. I bet they got something like that over there.


----------



## billy bob (Dec 12, 2007)

I will ,wow,a local reference im amazed,thank u!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

sg613 said:


> That has to be one of the busiest shirts I have ever seen. WOW!


 ..... thanks. I like to get glitter busy now and then.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

It could go either way. If I saw the stuff in hand I could tell you absolutely what it is. Glitter plastisol does exist, wiflex and international coatings both have them and they are really nice colors. You wouldn't be able to get some of the greatest detail in the world (you need REALLY low mesh counts) which is why I think some are vinyl and some are printed.

If you've ever had to weed out the glitter vinyl, you don't want to. In my experiences it's been a pain and also doesn't look as nice as the screenprint.

As far as printing on shoes, it wouldn't be that hard as long as you made a jig and had a loose enough screen that you could put it over the shoe and get even contact all around. They print on bottles, which are round, so a shoe wouldn't be much more difficult, just lining up designs would be tough.


----------



## billy bob (Dec 12, 2007)

what do you mean by weed out?


----------



## billy bob (Dec 12, 2007)

what is the nicest looking glitter,silk sceen,all in one,or method of mixing you have seen?


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

billy bob said:


> what do you mean by weed out?


The glitter transfer I use comes on a roll just like regular vinyl. I have about 12 different "colors". You cut them out on your vinyl cutter like you would anything else and then weed it out.

By weed out I mean when you peel the excess vinyl off the "carrier" sheet that the glitter material is on. Then you use that sheet as a transfer tape and also protects the glitter from the hot press when you go to press it, so that it doesn't get stuck, or de-formed from the heat.

But because the glitter is thicker and textured, the cuts aren't always perfect so you have to slowly weed it out (cutting deeper just eats through blades) or else you can sometimes lose part of the image you cut out.

When it's done it looks awesome almost as if it was screen printed because it's raised and has texture to it, but it's a transfer. To do something multicolored would be a pain, but it's do-able...for a cost.


----------



## billy bob (Dec 12, 2007)

I looked up plastisol,glitter,international coatings,it mention fishing lure's excti didnt see,anything about t-shirts,am i missing something,these plastisols are for clothes,there cutable glitter sheets?


----------



## billy bob (Dec 12, 2007)

my friend has a suma cutter,would that work?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have tried the glitter heatpress material and it does look great. It did kill a brand new blade in only a few transfer cuts. Not super blades just the cheapies off e-bay. I also have some stock transfers with glitter inks that work and look fantastic.


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

that effect looks like pearl cavi beads and very light glitter(silver) or could be set off with a few rhinestones if you are going high end. stan


----------



## billy bob (Dec 12, 2007)

do you have the name of a glitter transfer paper,a relly good one? and does that stuff cut in a die cutter?


----------

